# Seneca Lake



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I hear the Walleye/saugeye are hitting at the spillway. on another sad note, I here that many are being snagged out of there. Like 22 I know for sure. Won't give names on here, but it ticks me off


----------



## pitfisher (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought the spillway at Seneca was closed from Feb. 15 to April 15.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't know anything about the lake or the spillway. I just know they said spillway, or maybe it is down from the spillway somewhere?? I am not sure. I just know below seneca dam. Maybe they are getting in there even though it is closed???  Like I said, I have no idea about this place. I am sure since they are snagging, that they are not going to listen to a closed sign.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you know for sure soemone is snagging fish then why not turn them in?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you witnessed the snagging of the fish and know the names of the individuals, you should report them. If you don't report them, you are doing a disservice to yourself as well as other law abiding sportsen.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

They are nailing the snaggers.
My buddy told me of several who were ticketed the other day.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you know of 22 fish that were snagged, then I assume you know who did the snagging Rockbass. You sure aren't doing any of us a favor by not reporting them....


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey don't jump me about it. It is a relative I am ashamed to say, but don't blame me for it. If I did not say anything, you would know no different. I am just making it aware that there are fish being caught somehow and that if you fish there, keep an eye out. Sorry to ruffle anyone's feather's. I mean no disservice to anyone. It is no more of a disservice in my opinion as someone setting jugs for catfish at clendening and taking 140 plus fish in one weekend.  I don't hear so much hoopla about that stuff unless it is fish going to paylakes


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That is good to hear too Lewis!  He will be caught. He was before. I am sure he will again.


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

not reporting them is ruining someone elses opportunity at latching on to an eye.....do us all a favor and tell DNR so all "our" fishing will not be ruined by some ignorant, non sportsman like "relative," COUSIN!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Rock Bass,
I can certainly see your predicament. It would be hard to call out a relative. What you could do is approach him/them and tell them that you have heard that they are nailing a lot of guys for the snagging and that they better be careful. Then when a "mysterious" tip gets made to the authorities when they are there you can just tell them, "You were warned."


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

all i can say is yo brother u opened a big can of worms there my friend  
only way out that i can see is 2 make the call 1-800-poacher!!!!  
nobodys has 2 know who made the call!!! use a payphone !!!! an say 2 them a
short sweet note 2 inform them that fish are being snagged below said dam,
give general info on what the guys might look like/be driving/ect ect !!
u get my drift just enough info 2 get them in the general area u know  
IT IS THE LEAST U COULD DO FOR YOUR FELLOW SPORTSMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mrtwister_jbo
jimbo

u,mr rockbass,can help put a stop to that B.S.
if u only make that call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

A call has been made. But in my defense, though I do not feel this is the right way to catch these fish, I put them in the same lines with those who keep way too many small fish or who set lines and literally take hundreds of catfish out of a public waterway on a single weekend. they are the same to me. Or even the guy or gal who decides to keep 7 legally caught saugeye when the bite is hot. I know I should have said something right away, but hey not everyone is perfect in how quick they react.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> I put them in the same lines with those who keep way too many small fish or who set lines and literally take hundreds of catfish out of a public waterway on a single weekend. they are the same to me. Or even the guy or gal who decides to keep 7 legally caught saugeye when the bite is hot.


 You may view them the same but the big difference is that this one is illegal and you have Johnny Law on your side. The others you can disapprove and not condone but as long as they are legal there is not anything you can do about it without getting yourself arrested.

By the way, good job on making the call. I am sure that it is not an easy thing to do with family.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

tell me about it!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just remember to not carry any guilt with you. You are not the one breaking the law.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

guys that has been happening there for years. ondr knows about it. i know for a fact there have been tickets wrote, but it will never solve the problem unless ther is 24 hour surveilence of the spillway. and they have to be caught with fish with snag marks. i have seen fish caught with the marks on them too.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for saying that JCS..........Like you say, it will not be stopped. ODNR knows it goes on, but they will never be able to catch them all. I know they do this at most all spillways. Salt Fork was the place where this same guy was caught a while back. He lost was not able to fish for like 4 yrs I believe. Legally anyway. Obviously it does not stop people. I don't agree with it though. 

I guess this last sunday, there was a line of people there when another relative was going to stop by to fish. I don't think he bothered to stop. He is like I am and does not care to fish shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

no problem rocko...anytime

JCS


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

you called me rocko

That's one I don't hear much!


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

that because i have called you that for years


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Gottcha now!


----------

